# Machine laser systems



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys. I finally broke down and bought a new Cat 305E CR and a Cat 277 skidsteer and was wondering what setup you guys have used and recommend for the skidsteer. I'd like something that is automatic and that could be used on a future machine such as a dozer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive never been around any laser systems that are automatic. But in my 9 years in the trade the only one I have been around consistently is the apache bullseye system. While it is still a manual system, a competent operator can get premium results using it. The old finish dozer man that taught me used one of these, and could grade a flat pad within a hundredth, confirmed by surveyors using a total station. http://www.engineersupply.com/Apach...l-Laser-Receiver-with-Alkaline-Batteries.aspx


----------



## luke1213 (Sep 20, 2008)

I've had single slope laser systems, dual slope laser systems and gps systems which were all automated. If you can get them set up right, they do great work in short time. Right now I am setting up a Trimble system on my CK35 skidsteer. Trimble and accugrade offer a single slope automated systems. With the box blade, the laser, the receiver, control box and all wiring/valves you would be looking at spending around 15k for everything. You can probably find most of the components you need used on ebay. Just got my box blade to my shop this weekend and need to do some modifications to it. I am hoping to get my system up and running this week.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Drgrafix said:


> Hey guys. I finally broke down and bought a new Cat 305E CR and a Cat 277 skidsteer and was wondering what setup you guys have used and recommend for the skidsteer. I'd like something that is automatic and that could be used on a future machine such as a dozer. Thanks in advance.


 What did those toys set you back .


----------



## Drgrafix (Jan 31, 2013)

skillman said:


> What did those toys set you back .



The 305E with cab, air, radio, floor mat, hydraulic thumb, 3 buckets, and a couple others was around $60. The 277 was around $44 with the extra bucket, forks, and auger. Hopefully I can make some money with them. I'm just getting started with excavating so at least I have other jobs I can fall back on.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Drgrafix said:


> The 305E with cab, air, radio, floor mat, hydraulic thumb, 3 buckets, and a couple others was around $60. The 277 was around $44 with the extra bucket, forks, and auger. Hopefully I can make some money with them. I'm just getting started with excavating so at least I have other jobs I can fall back on.


 What you use to haul them around in .


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Drgrafix said:


> The 305E with cab, air, radio, floor mat, hydraulic thumb, 3 buckets, and a couple others was around $60. The 277 was around $44 with the extra bucket, forks, and auger. Hopefully I can make some money with them. I'm just getting started with excavating so at least I have other jobs I can fall back on.


You just spent over $100,000 on 2 new machines and you are just getting started ?? I must be doing something wrong :blink:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> You just spent over $100,000 on 2 new machines and you are just getting started ?? I must be doing something wrong :blink:


You aren't kidding. I'm looking at a quick attach & thumb for my excavator. I know its a good deal and I'm still debating it.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Yikes, like rino said. I don't have that kind of money in 2 dozers, rubber tire and 2 skid loaders combined. Good luck, but make sure you watch yourself. There have been plenty of businesses get in trouble with payments. Keep them working, best of luck!


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey rino, hope I didn't miss u in York springs the other Friday! Went up and bought an old 544g rubber tire.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I didn't go, but my dad did. He was bidding on a Cat 325D and a D5G He is kicking himself for not buying them.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

10-4, prices weren't too bad I guess. I didn't pay a bunch of attention but everything that says cat usually goes a bunch higher than I would pay. We did bid on a 928 some but it got past my number. Didn't seem too out of line though.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Hey rino, hope I didn't miss u in York springs the other Friday! Went up and bought an old 544g rubber tire.


by far the best loader i ever owned was a 544g. WONDERFUL loader.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

We don't have any seat time at all in the machine yet, but with the little we do it seems like a very solid machine. Very high hours at plus 13000 but looks to have been well taken care of. Almost no movement in the center or the bucket pins doesn't smoke pretty much at all. We have had a very good history with Jd machines. All our dozers are Jd.


----------

